

Developer One-Ups Google with Google+ Comments for WordPress - bkerensa
http://benjaminkerensa.com/2013/04/23/developer-one-ups-google-with-google-comments-for-wordpress

======
ignostic
I am actually getting quite tired of having Twitter, Facebook, and now G+
connected comments. I don't like giving out those permissions. At the same
time, I'm getting tired of needing separate logins for Disqus, Livefyre, etc.
I comment less than I used to - I'm tired of setting up logins and giving up
privacy on every blog I visit.

Good on the developer, though...

